# Sticky  Pi Speakers Four π



## Reviews Bot

*Pi Speakers Four π *

*Description:*
Intended for home theater or loud two channel use, the Four π uses JBL professional drivers to create the most realistic cinema experience around. Pi Speakers may not be the most popular brand, but they are surely one of the best.


----------

